# mplayer-plugin



## kb6rxe (Mar 23, 2011)

I used to install www/mplayer-plugin to listen to streaming radio over the internet. I'm running FreeBSD 8.1 and my web browswer is Seamonkey. Now the port has disappeared. What happened?

On my test computer which runs FreeBSD 8.2, I didn't install install www/mplayer-plugin and I can hear streaming radio. 

Is www/mplayer-plugin needed anymore?


----------



## flyweight (Mar 23, 2011)

It's called geckomedia player or something. Still the same author.

Good luck.


----------



## kb6rxe (Mar 24, 2011)

gecko-mediaplayer doesn't work as well as mplayer on FreeBSD 8.2


----------



## flyweight (Mar 24, 2011)

mplayer-plugin 3.55_7 www   =69 
 DEPRECATED: Upstream support dropped. Please consider using www/gecko-mediaplayer instead

Gecko Media Player is a browser plugin that uses GNOME MPlayer
to play media in a browser. It should  work with all browsers
on Unix-ish systems (Linux, BSD, Solaris) and use the NS4 API
(Mozilla, Firefox, Opera, etc.).

So it is mplayer in a wrapper.


----------

